# Mobile data usage



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, When I use my Samsung S4 android phone for GM forum use, it seems to gobble up all my data allowance.

Any suggestions or what settings i should be using .


----------



## brendy (Apr 17, 2015)

What is your contract data allowance?


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 18, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Hi Guys, When I use my Samsung S4 android phone for GM forum use, it seems to gobble up all my data allowance.

Any suggestions or what settings i should be using .

Click to expand...

Wifi only


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2015)

brendy said:



			What is your contract data allowance?
		
Click to expand...

I have a data allowance of 250mb  plus  a set amount of calls/ text messages I think 
.  I'm on a  Tmobile/EE  Â£10 a month SIM only deal, using Samsung galaxy ace4 Android . That I hate lol.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Wifi only 

Click to expand...

That fine when not in transit :ears: VAN.


----------



## D4RK1 (Apr 18, 2015)

250mb is a small amount of data. Speak to them about changing your plan. I use around 5gb of data a month. 
On the s4 if you open the settings page (the symbol is a small cog) you can view your data usage and it will tell you what's the main culprit for eating your data.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 18, 2015)

250 is not a lot at all. a tenner on giffgaff gets you a gig. background services use data too. Consider switching off data when you dont need it, set email to synch on demand rather than push and use mobile sites where possible.


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 18, 2015)

Ensure the mobile forum view is set, stops lots of the unnecessary pics loading when on your phone.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys :thup:.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 18, 2015)

I would also get online and check what the best deal available is for you. Depends on if you are tied into a long term deal with current supplier.

I got a cracking deal with 3 for unlimited data after a bit of searching online.

Check out http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/phones/mobile-phone-cost-cutting


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 18, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Ensure the mobile forum view is set, stops lots of the unnecessary pics loading when on your phone.
		
Click to expand...

OK - how please?


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 18, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			OK - how please?
		
Click to expand...

Select it via the menu at the bottom ....


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 18, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Select it via the menu at the bottom .... 
	View attachment 14997

Click to expand...

Excellent - thank you. Will try that for a bit on the Samsung


----------

